# If turkey's sight is so good, then why....



## Up North Engineering (Oct 14, 2016)

...didn't this guy run the other way? Yesterday morning, I got my first turkey! After sitting for more than 4 hours and only hearing one gobble, I packed it in and headed back. What I normally do on the last sit of the hunting trip, is take my time and explore on my way back. I was sitting in a new area on public land, and definitely wanted to explore. It was an open area surrounded by pines, with a few small pine stands sprinkled throughout.

I was coming out of one of these pine stands, and once I'm about 50 yds in the middle of the open, I see a lone tom walking my way. He's about 60 yds away. Surely he sees me, its a sunny day and I'm in the open. I drop to a knee just to watch, and he keeps coming. He closes the distance, looks in my direction, and keeps coming at an angle. He got to about 20 yds and I blasted him. 

I know their eyesight is amazing, and I've heard them described as really smart, but also really dumb. I was shocked he kept coming my way
.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

Your camo is better than you thought probably and maybe you stayed really still. I once sneaked up within 5 feet of a hen turkey sleeping standing in some crp before I thought twice about grabbing her as i figured she would tear me up pretty bad. Had her head tucked down in her wing and was facing away from me.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

They’re easy to kill until they’re not


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Ya some times you think they are dumbest animal in the woods.But most of time smartest and make us look dumb


----------



## Chasin Tales (Jan 20, 2006)

He was on his way to the eye doctor appointment ! 


I have hunted them for years and have always wondered about their eye site. I once laid on the ground and was able to crawl up pretty close to a couple of hens feeding. Made me wonder if their eyes adjust to close up when their head is down. Then I have had times when movement is above them and they seem to have freakish sight. Is their upper lens hyper focused for predators from above

Just watching them is such a big part of the experience.

Great job on the turkey!


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

I have used camo and the sun at my back several times on animals with success. Helps even more if it's a hill and the midday sun so there isn't much of a shadow moving.

I prefer rainy days so I don't make any noise, and I couldn't do it a lot of sneaking this year becuase there were a lot more hunters around me than usual for the lack of birds I was seeing.

I have also noticed that these animals know what I am hunting and if I am armed, saw more deer this week than I did last deer season, they know I'm not hunting them. And some of the best shots I have gotten at big toms I was out trout fishing, they ussually pose for me too, like they are saying "soak this in, bet you wish you had your shotgun."

Maybe your bird thought you were just trout fishing, either way it worked out well. Nice job.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Was the sun shinning in his face? It could have blinded him the same way it can blind us on a sunny day.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Congrats

Sent from my SM-G892A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Maybe he thought you were deer hunting?

Take em as they come. 
The next one might act like it owes you money.


----------



## Hunters Edge (May 15, 2009)

Congrats on the Tom. To answer your question it's only guesses or theory's, we will never know for sure. My guess is he was extremely aggressive and saw you. Just recently the news broadcasted neighbors in a small area in Midland were being terrorized by a few turkeys. Residents were walking around with baseball bats to protect themselves. The turkeys were videoed attacking the mailman's vehicle. We're not talking the chrome or where they see a reflection but the tires. Anyway just a guess but he may have been extremely aggressive and territorial. Or he may have been committing suicide? My guess is aggressive.

Again congrats on the Tom.


----------



## DirtyCuffs (Sep 22, 2016)

Congrats!

As a person who has dozens of notches in his shotgun stock, I can say I could write a book about the things I have seen and done to fill a tag. There really can be many reasons behind your experience, some have been touched on. Just trust me though, don't underestimate them. A smart old tom can get the best of you. I once had an old boy who used trees as a blocker while he got closer. He would peek his head out and then scurry over to the next tree. I couldn't even get him closer than 75 yards. I had to stop calling and let him go over a hill and then i quickly but quietly got near the crest and belly crawled to a big oak that was near the top of the hill. I stood up and played his game, peeked out the side and I cupped my mouth to throw my call behind me. He turned and came back. Kept having to throw my call to fool him that she was farther away. But he was still using the trees. I waited till he was behind a big oak and I shouldered my gun. Soon as he peaked out I walloped him. Just an example of some of the things you will have to do. Don't let me even start the story of when I had to use my coat propped up to look like a turkey to break a tom away from a hen. Ill stop lol. Welcome to the brotherhood. The addiction is fueled every morning when you hear those rage gobbles!


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Every hunt is different, some times it’s so easy and sometimes it’s not either way Congrats!
Flight


----------



## Calhoun Archer (Feb 18, 2021)

Turkey's are stupid just don't let them fool ya into thinking they aren't


----------



## Plumbgranny (Dec 26, 2010)

Just a guess. Eyesight is great,yet brain is small. Prolly why we see them on video humping a plastic decoy for 5 minutes and walking right up to just a turkey fan (in other states) held by a hunter. 
Guess number 2 is "you are Batman" just blessed with stealth and cunning.


----------

